
Researchers Hack Siri, Alexa, and Google Home by Shining Lasers at Them - notlukesky
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/11/researchers-hack-siri-alexa-and-google-home-by-shining-lasers-at-them/
======
devicetray0
Dupe. Front paged several times

